# Best Ways to Set a Trap for Yabby Dam Poachers??



## rodentrancher (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi folks, our next door neighbour has somebody poaching yabbies from his yabby dam. Twice he and my hubby Dave have nearly caught them. They pull up in their car(using two different coloured cars atm - poachers that is) late in the evening. The dam is down in the back paddock. First time they were nearly caught was two weeks ago, Dave and Coop tearing around the paddock with a big spottie on the car, as one of them raced off on foot - couldn't catch them and then the sods came back two nights ago, different coloured car. They even leave their own yabby pots(opera house nets) in and then come back the next night. Coop found their nets the next morning after the first episode. They won't be seeing those nets again! Coop has been rearing these yabbies for the last 12mths, and he's really spewing!! Does anyone know of a good way to trap the b......s, besides sitting down there behind a haystack with a lump of 4x2 or a shotgun, every night, hoping they'll come back.? Damn thieves!!! Lordy we have a whole river here, and numerous backwaters and creeks where they could go and catch yabbies, eh? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## gillsy (Dec 23, 2006)

put crocs in the dam, 

fill it with man eating paranahs

release 100 taipans pumped up on drugs - like snakes on a plane

other than that no idea.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 23, 2006)

How rude!!!! I would get so angry if that was my dam. How dare they trespass!
*fumes*
What are those traps called that they used to use in the olden days for foxes and rabbits? With a big claw that would snap shut when you walked on them?

They wouldn't hurt people that badly when they are wearing shoes or boots...
I wonder if you can still buy them... hmm *googles and ebays*


----------



## Wrasse (Dec 23, 2006)

Let off a couple of shotgun rounds next time you see them, in the air will do it. I doubt they will get their pants clean enough to come visit again.


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 23, 2006)

i can only think of staying up in a hide all night waiting for em. thats ya best bet i reckon.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 23, 2006)

There are plenty of 'traps' like pits with spikes in the bottom, flinging branches with sharp objects on them, etc.....but I'd prefer to see their face as I beat them myself!:evil::twisted:


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 23, 2006)

Its a bit deadly but if you get some fence pailings , hammer lots of nails through so they are all pointing upwards then lay the boards in the grass where they would land when they jump the fence . Just kidding of course .


----------



## Earthling (Dec 23, 2006)

Id go the Wrasse idea. Works everytime and no chance of you getting a visit from the local constabulary for 4x2, spikes, nails, traps or fists.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2006)

Have you seen the movie Wolf Creek?


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 23, 2006)

head on a stick!


----------



## Bakes (Dec 23, 2006)

If you let go with a shotgun all these poachers have to do is complain to the cops that you've shot at them and you've lost your shotty. Even though they are in the wrong. I would see if you can take down the number plates of the cars and then tell the police. Tell them that they have been tresspassing and stealing. If you confront them THEY may be armed. I've heard of a few people that have confronted armed deer poachers and its gotten very messy. One bloke had his house burnt down. Tell the cops and let them handle it.


----------



## mickousley (Dec 23, 2006)

a freind of mine had the same prob he put road spikes out chased the car towards the spikes gave them a floggen and that was that no more poachers


----------



## slim6y (Dec 23, 2006)

Road spikes in front of the cars - no law about dropping pins (large) directly under each tyre. 

But otherwise, as lame as it may seem Bakes' idea is the only real correct one.

I did that to illegal fishers (poachers) stealing very undersized snapper in the bucketload. I watched one eat one as they fished it up (was eating it raw with chilli - sounds nice). I asked how he liked his dinners served in jail, cause I doubt they cook it in there either. The problem was there was three of them and one of me... So I just pulled out the mobile and called the fisheries department in front of them. Never seen people of non-european descent run so fast. 

The cops and fisheries officers got their number plate from me running behind them while on the phone and they made a visit to their locale... Poor guys - apparently had their freezers totally upturned and ended up with $3000 in fines. 

Ahhh... So much for citizens arrest!

But the EPA hasn't written back yet to tell me about the poacher who tried to sell me stolen spotted pythons...


----------



## Mayo (Dec 23, 2006)

Get some old barbed wire and a few short posts set the barbed wire up to go in all different direction about 1 foot above the ground very loosely still coiled up a little if you can. They refer to it as [email protected]*d wire. If it goes in all different direction it makes it harder to spot in the dark. No permenant damage but lot's of little infectious cut's, and tears the hell out of clothing and boot's.


----------



## Oskorei (Dec 23, 2006)

electric fence but hook it up to you house mains and watch them fry.. than change it back and you have no idea what happend


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 23, 2006)

Bakes said:


> If you let go with a shotgun all these poachers have to do is complain to the cops that you've shot at them and you've lost your shotty. Even though they are in the wrong. I would see if you can take down the number plates of the cars and then tell the police. Tell them that they have been tresspassing and stealing. If you confront them THEY may be armed. I've heard of a few people that have confronted armed deer poachers and its gotten very messy. One bloke had his house burnt down. Tell the cops and let them handle it.


 
bakes is VERY right!
or,get some blanks! they'llbeg for mercy and they cant sue either!! MWAHAHAHA!!!

*Ahem*


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 23, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Get some old barbed wire and a few short posts set the barbed wire up to go in all different direction about 1 foot above the ground very loosely still coiled up a little if you can. They refer to it as [email protected]*d wire. If it goes in all different direction it makes it harder to spot in the dark. No permenant damage but lot's of little infectious cut's, and tears the hell out of clothing and boot's.


 
lol, ******* wire!
and cat 3, stage 3 fighting bays with crawl trenches.
dont forget a ton of sandbags! lol


----------



## Mayo (Dec 23, 2006)

If you no what I'm on about chuck you no how annoying it can be. Running through the scrub and then find your self flat on your face and your leg's are stuck. What a [email protected]@rd.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 23, 2006)

Jungletrans said:


> Its a bit deadly but if you get some fence pailings , hammer lots of nails through so they are all pointing upwards then lay the boards in the grass where they would land when they jump the fence . Just kidding of course .




Damn!!Great minds think alike!!
I was reading the other ones thinking i've got a good one and you beat me!!!


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 23, 2006)

Mayo said:


> If you no what I'm on about chuck you no how annoying it can be. Running through the scrub and then find your self flat on your face and your leg's are stuck. What a [email protected]@rd.


 
yes, i know what its about first hand! lol
obsticles are observed and covered by fire, so if the wire dosen't snag ya, a machine gun or a claymoore would do the trick. im getting in to deep now! lol


----------



## Mayo (Dec 23, 2006)

That might be going a little far, but the wire would make it far more difficult for them.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 23, 2006)

*hooks*

Some 20 pound mono fishing line with medium sized suicide hooks tied every 150mm is enough to give you the *****s. It doesnt have to be staked up if theres a bit of bush and grass around, its light enough to drape over stuff. Attatch both ends to a cheap bunnings window squealer and youll be able to hear them from the house. Once you have a couple of hooks in theyre a [email protected] to get out and if you wrap the stuff randomly, chances are the dudes going to get a few more in him when the squealer goes off.

Personally id wait for them, then beat them half to death with an axe handle, but thats just me.
Jordan


----------



## Matty01 (Dec 23, 2006)

how about getting some flat planks of wood and banging rusty old nails through them bury the planks on the dam edge, with the nails sticking up! if they tread on those the will sing like canarys, or leave there yabbie traps there and tie fish hooks of the ropes the use to pull in the traps, that to is very affective.
cheers Matt


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 23, 2006)

urodacus_au said:


> Some 20 pound mono fishing line with medium sized suicide hooks tied every 150mm is enough to give you the *****s. It doesnt have to be staked up if theres a bit of bush and grass around, its light enough to drape over stuff. Attatch both ends to a cheap bunnings window squealer and youll be able to hear them from the house. Once you have a couple of hooks in theyre a [email protected] to get out and if you wrap the stuff randomly, chances are the dudes going to get a few more in him when the squealer goes off.
> 
> Personally id wait for them, then beat them half to death with an axe handle, but thats just me.
> Jordan



That's a good one both the fishing line and the axe handle. 
We tried the nails hammered into wood one before and it works a treat. Local junkies kept breaking into an old Valiant we had so we hammered nails into wood,sharpened them a bit, and put it under the drivers side seat cover. We slpt with the window open on purpose that night and our "suprise" was discovered about 2pm that night. Never had a problem since.


----------



## Elfir (Dec 24, 2006)

rusty old style dingo traps are good and they hurt like hell i know this from experience


----------



## Magpie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bakes said:


> If you let go with a shotgun all these poachers have to do is complain to the cops that you've shot at them and you've lost your shotty. Even though they are in the wrong. I would see if you can take down the number plates of the cars and then tell the police. Tell them that they have been tresspassing and stealing. If you confront them THEY may be armed. I've heard of a few people that have confronted armed deer poachers and its gotten very messy. One bloke had his house burnt down. Tell the cops and let them handle it.


 

Shot at them?
No we were out shooting rabbits, we had no idea someone had trespassed onto our property


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep, don't be a pea heart.
SHOOT the mugs. Blow their knee caps away.
And when it comes time for a court appearance LIE lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 24, 2006)

Get a nice big pitty or rotty or doberman... or anything big with teeth that will bark and leave it out at night. They wont be back after being bitten by one of these lovely critters and their barking will wake you to go catch them.


----------



## ex1dic (Dec 24, 2006)

reminds me of those plants i used to grow down the back that kept getting knocked off, wrapped fishing wire with hooks all over it around the stems.. caught them eventually


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 24, 2006)

special plants! lol


----------



## Jakee (Dec 24, 2006)

German Sheperd i think how you spell it will do great.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 24, 2006)

booby traps arnt that hard to make , hehe


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 24, 2006)

ex1dic said:


> reminds me of those plants i used to grow down the back that kept getting knocked off, wrapped fishing wire with hooks all over it around the stems.. caught them eventually


 Or the old razor blades in the stem trick, so when they go to rip it out...Bingo!!!!


----------



## chuck norris (Dec 24, 2006)

too bad these are yabbies! lol


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 24, 2006)

urodacus_au said:


> Some 20 pound mono fishing line with medium sized suicide hooks tied every 150mm is enough to give you the *****s. It doesnt have to be staked up if theres a bit of bush and grass around, its light enough to drape over stuff. Attatch both ends to a cheap bunnings window squealer and youll be able to hear them from the house. Once you have a couple of hooks in theyre a [email protected] to get out and if you wrap the stuff randomly, chances are the dudes going to get a few more in him when the squealer goes off.
> 
> Personally id wait for them, then beat them half to death with an axe handle, but thats just me.
> Jordan


 
that is a bloody good idea!!!!!!     :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, i love a good mantrap as much as the next guy,the gorier the better i reckon.
just goto remember that mantraps,from fishhooks to razor blades to pit fall bunjii stakes,are veryy illegal,carrying suprizingly heavy fines .
and if an innocent becomes the victim,eg,kid,cop,ranger or lost walker..then the consequences are more serious like prison and fines.etc..
best bet is to set up camp and wait for them to return,especially on windy or rainy nights as the poachers will use these to there advantage,be alert between 3 and sunup..
what you do with them from there is up to you,,you are allowed to legally arrest them and take them to be processed at local lockup..


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 24, 2006)

These buggas are really cheeky. They park down at the gate to the dam paddock while all the house lights are on in our little street. They do it at 10 or 11pm at night, and jump the fence(not very high), and walk over to the dams. They even leave their nets in and come back later to get the yabbies. Grrr!! The dams would be at least 300 metres from the house back yard. By the way some very creative booby trap ideas folks, had a good laugh. Fish hooks, barbed wire, I really like the idea of hooking up our electric fence to the mains power. Hahaha!!!! Great idea!!! Then we could just deny, deny deny!! that we had anything to do with it eh? Coop left his ute parked alongside his shed last night with the spotlight hooked up and ready to go, so if he saw a car down at the gate, he'd give em a chance to get to the dam, and then zap, bedazzle em with the spotty, but they didn't come back last night.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 24, 2006)

What sort of fence is it they are jumping?
The local state rail used to grease up the fence line to discourage fair evaders and taggers. So they go to grab the rail to jump the fence and usually end up smashing their teeth on the fence!!!


----------



## wombat (Dec 24, 2006)

If they leave the nets in the dam, grab them and hand them into the police. When the poachers to the police station to collect their nets, the police arrest them and charge them.

If they don't collect their nets, they lose them. After they lose their nets a few times, they should just give up poaching.

This method is fully legal with no repercussions for you or your neighbour.


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think these guys would go to the cop station to pick up their nets wombat. I think Coop and Dave will be setting up camp on some nights to see if they come back. One of the guys has already threatened to put a hole in Dave's head with a gun!! I don't think Dave and Coop will be risking their gun licenses by getting their guns involved. The fences are just barbed wire on top with the other rows just ordinary fencing wire, so I don't think there would be anything to grease up. Dave and Coop will just wait for them on different nights and try and get rego number of car, and report it to the cops. They did this the other night, reported it, but nothing has happened as yet.


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 26, 2006)

Set up an alarm run off a car battery not hard to do and cheap fishing line as the trip either at the entrance to dam or around dam, car will trip it coming in bingo lots of sound and light flash would be good, they will then think they have been photographed.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 26, 2006)

Just pop up a couple of official looking signs around the perimeter that state the water in the dam is contaminated with an invisible yet dangerous algae :lol: That might dampen their appetites   hehe


----------



## Miffy (Dec 26, 2006)

Just put a sign up saying, water has been poisoned or polluted, due to spraying of blackberries or something


----------



## wombat (Dec 26, 2006)

rodentrancher said:


> I don't think these guys would go to the cop station to pick up their nets wombat.



That is the other side to what I was getting at. It will cost the poachers $$$ to replace the nets and they may think that it is not worth it after they have replaced their nets a few times.

I don't know S.A. laws, but here in Victoria, if an item that has been handed into police isn't reclaimed, the person who handed it in gets to keep it. In other words, if the poachers don't reclaim their nets from the police then Coop gets to keep them. He can look at this as compensation for the loss of his yabbies.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 27, 2006)

*hooks*

If the hook trick isnt to your liking, plain old fishing line hooked up to some window alarms will do it. Theyre deafeningly loud and run off batteries. I caught a pick head on the line one morning after a few encounters and had enough time to bolt out the back and break him a bit....he didnt come back.
You could even run the fishing line between your fence posts, nice and tight so the contact on the squeeler is broken when they lean on the wire to get over.

Jordan


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think they will be back, no damn yabbies left in the dam apparently. Coop put in 6 opera house nets on Friday night and he was lucky to get a bread bag full out of 2 dams. He did manage to chuck back in some small yabbies, so hopefully they will start breeding again. I might suggest that he and Dave work out some sort of alarm setup with a car battery. Also some sort of light that will flash on. Cheers Cheryl. MAY POACHERS HAVE SOMETHING HORRIBLE HAPPEN TO THEM!!! LOL!


----------

